#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  Finally a place worth resting!

## Vinilz

Love dis site and everything bout it..!! :l_Pocket_PC: .. lots to learn and do..!





  Similar Threads: great learning place Finally passed CCSA!! Good place for student Something worth to add more feathers in ur career...

----------

